# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن > الحصن نيوز > الاخبار العاجله  من وكالات الانباء الاردنية >  التحقيق في اختفاء 2.4 مليون دينار من اليانصيب الخيري

## ادارة المنتدى

أكدت مصادر مطلعة بأن لجنة تحقيق جرى تشكيلها مؤخرا عما أثير من وجود تجاوزات في مديرية اليانصيب الخيري التابعة لاتحاد الجمعيات الخيرية، والتحقيق في اختفاء حوالي 2 مليون و 400 ألف دينار قيمة سحوبات لم تجرِ خلال 8 شهور.     وحول ما تردد من عدم قيام اليانصيب بإصدار جائزته الأولى خلال الأشهر الثمانية الماضية، فقد نفى مدير اليانصيب الخيري عرابي إبراهيم تلك المعلومات المتواردة، لكنه أكد بأن الإقبال على اليانصيب الخيري شهد تراجعا بنسبة 2%.      وتتلخص التفاصيل بأن التحقيق في اختفاء 2.4 مليون دينار تأتي على خلفية ما أثير بأن مديرية اليانصيب لم تصدر الجائزة الأولى لليانصيب الخيري مدة 8 أشهر مضت بواقع 24 إصدارا، حيث أن 3 سحوبات يتم إجرائها شهريا للفوز بجائزة تبلغ قيمتها 100 ألف دينار لكل سحب، وتقدر قيمة الجوائز نحو مليونين و400 ألف دينار عن الإصدارات ألـ 24، ولا زال التحقيق جاريا لمعرفة مصير تلك الأموال.  تم تحرير الخبر عن الحقيقة الدولية

تفاصيل الخبر هنا...

----------

